# Want a gable roof on mobile home



## Keith425 (Apr 10, 2011)

Is it possible to just lay the joists ontop on the roof and build up from there, or would the weight be to much for the walls?

Was thinking of putting a 4x4 at each end a few inches away from the walls to support the ridge, and then more 4x4s with 2x6 doubled up vertically on top ( instead of walls) as lower support for rafters.

and since the joists are not holding up a ceiling can 2x4s be used since they are only spacers really?


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

Mobile home walls are ususally 2x2 and won't support the weight. The MH columes underneath aren't under the walls either. They're under the trailer frames.


----------



## Don Smith (Mar 27, 2011)

tinner666 said:


> Mobile home walls are ususally 2x2 and won't support the weight. The MH columes underneath aren't under the walls either. They're under the trailer frames.


 It's not going to support the weight and if you live in an area that gets snow build up that's even more weight. I lived in a mobile home what i was going to do was build a structure on the outside of the trailer sink 6x6 concreated into the ground and build from there


----------



## mickey cassiba (Mar 17, 2011)

Down here the common practice is to run three lengths of 2X4 lengthwise down the trailer, er MH. on top of thes are laid 2X2 'rafters' 24"O.C. Corrugated ton is used as the roofing. Hardware cloth is used between the 'rafters' to keep out unwanted nesters. Some of these roofs are twenty y.o. and more, and have shown no problems with wall buckling, etc. Of course it's only snowed once here in the last 40 years,that was only 1/4' or so. Not a true gable I understand, but quite effective. If I were going for a true gabled roof, I'd go to ground with posts of some sort.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

ive never done it or recomend it ,but i know it's done all the time with little or no problems


----------



## Tizzer (Jul 24, 2010)

I've seen it done the way Don mentioned, self supporting. But only if the trailer was on owner's land. Probably not allowed in a park.
You'll need overhang/soffits for air movement along with gable or ridge vents.


----------



## Keith425 (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks guys. Guess it looks like I'll be digging footings for posts. Might as well extend it a few feet then and get a covered porch out of it


----------



## mickey cassiba (Mar 17, 2011)

Keith425 said:


> Thanks guys. Guess it looks like I'll be digging footings for posts. Might as well extend it a few feet then and get a covered porch out of it


Best of luck to you...and try to document it(Pics Please):thumbsup:. Lotsa folks live in these things(like you and I). Might just help the next fella out.


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

There are companies that do mobile home roof overs but they look expensive and we are talking DIY here. Essentially you will want to build a free-standing roof for a mobile home. I have seen it done with 4x4's from the ground up and attached to the exterior walls of the home. I have also seen them done completely independent of the home where you just about pull the home out from under the roof should you decide to replace te entire home someday.


----------



## Don Smith (Mar 27, 2011)

Just think of the saving on your AC bill with a structure like that your trailer is goin to be much cooler and in the end you are going to have alot of covered storage. And you can get more stuff isn't thats what it's all about anyway. Good luck with the build


----------

